# 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/6 Main Event + 8/8 Smackdown Spoilers*

This is the start of building up Antonio. 

:woolcock


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/6 Main Event + 8/8 Smackdown Spoilers*

Another match between The Shield and Usos/Henry. Sounds very nice to me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/6 Main Event + 8/8 Smackdown Spoilers*

:lol/fpalm didn't realize that was a dark match, thought that was the first match of ME. Shield seems like the must watch match for me on ME, I guess. (Y)


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 8/6 Main Event + 8/8 Smackdown Spoilers*

So what the hell are the Shield going to do at Summerslam?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/6 Main Event + 8/8 Smackdown Spoilers*

Who had the brilliant idea to put Aksana in a 5 minute match? She's terrible. Natalya should have faced someone like Tamina.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 8/6 Main Event + 8/8 Smackdown Spoilers*

He's at it again, bumping old threads.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/6 Main Event + 8/8 Smackdown Spoilers*



> This was described as a very bad Divas match. Our correspondent noted that Aksana made Natalya look bad.


How Aksana ended up being a WWE Diva is still beyond me. She probably sucked some nice dicks.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: 8/6 Main Event + 8/8 Smackdown Spoilers*

The shield vs usos and henry sounds great but who are they going to face at summerslam? real americans and kofi? not that i mind those matches(wich would be great) but still.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 8/6 Main Event + 8/8 Smackdown Spoilers*

The Shield will be involved with the WWE title match.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 8/6 Main Event + 8/8 Smackdown Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> Who had the brilliant idea to put Aksana in a 5 minute match? She's terrible. Natalya should have faced someone like Tamina.


The fact that Aksana still even has a job amazes me.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: 8/6 Main Event + 8/8 Smackdown Spoilers*



Waffelz said:


> The Shield will be involved with the WWE title match.


Yeah, most likely Vince hires them to take out Bryan. Trips will lead a group of guys to stop them (including Randy Orton). The group fights the SHIELD off, but Orton lags behind to cash in and reveal himself as Vince's chosen Corporate Champ. This creates a stable of Vince, Orton, and The SHIELD as the corporate security force or whatnot.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 8/6 Main Event + 8/8 Smackdown Spoilers*



Revil Fox said:


> Yeah, most likely Vince hires them to take out Bryan. Trips will lead a group of guys to stop them (including Randy Orton). The group fights the SHIELD off, but Orton lags behind to cash in and reveal himself as Vince's chosen Corporate Champ. This creates a stable of Vince, Orton, and The SHIELD as the corporate security force or whatnot.


I could see this, especially after this segment:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 8/6 Main Event + 8/8 Smackdown Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> How Aksana ended up being a WWE Diva is still beyond me. She probably sucked some nice dicks.


And some not very nice dicks as well. :vince


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: 8/6 Main Event + 8/8 Smackdown Spoilers*



SJFC said:


> And some not very nice dicks as well. :vince


Yeah, Great Khail, Hornswoggle, Michael Hayes, fat guys in t-shirts and jeans in creative control, Mr. McMahon...............


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/6 Main Event + 8/8 Smackdown Spoilers*



Lordhhhx said:


> The shield vs usos and henry sounds great but who are they going to face at summerslam? real americans and kofi? not that i mind those matches(wich would be great) but still.


No build at all, would rather they build up something nice for what could be a great match for all the gold at night of champions.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Orton beat RVD to open SD


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



JY57 said:


> Orton beat RVD to open SD


Seriously? Just like that?

They should've done that at Summerslam.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Why couldn't they have saved Orton/RVD for PPV instead? fpalm

Oh well, it should still be a good match.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

well it seems Randy is really walking out of summerslam WWE Champion with his sudden revival.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

I hope RVD sold the RKO like a spiked DDT.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

They should have had Swaggie & Cesaro on SD


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Langston/AJ vs Ziggler/Kaitlyn is now official for Summerslam. That saves us from 2 rematches. I think I'm gonna enjoy this match.


----------



## mDp (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: 8/6 Main Event + 8/8 Smackdown Spoilers*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> The fact that Aksana still even has a job amazes me.


Well, Triple H is the one who discovered her so that's probably why.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

So what is the point of Fandango beating Kingston on Smackdown when Kingston beat him on Raw?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> Langston/AJ vs Ziggler/Kaitlyn is now official for Summerslam. That saves us from 2 rematches. I think I'm gonna enjoy this match.


Let me guess on how it went down: Dolph interrupts Miz TV, calls AJ a slut, and Kaitlyn spears her (AGAIN), thus setting up the mixed tag at SummerSlam, right?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Xevoz said:


> So what is the point of Fandango beating Kingston on Smackdown when Kingston beat him on Raw?


A way to start a mini-feud I suppose.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

so that they can make a triple treat match for the IC championship at summerslam Book it WWE


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> Let me guess on how it went down: Dolph interrupts Miz TV, calls AJ a slut, and Kaitlyn spears her (AGAIN), thus setting up the mixed tag at SummerSlam, right?


The Miz made the match


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> Let me guess on how it went down: Dolph interrupts Miz TV, calls AJ a slut, and Kaitlyn spears her (AGAIN), thus setting up the mixed tag at SummerSlam, right?


Dolph Ziggler and Kaitlyn end up interrupting. Because he's host, Miz makes Ziggler and Kaitlyn vs. Big E and AJ for SummerSlam. AJ and Big E jump Kaitlyn and Ziggler but they come back and get the upperhand.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Daniel Bryan beats Wade Barrett in 4 minutes with the Yes lock.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Barrett taps out to Bryan again and is now fully shaven. :lmao


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

so since he is the host he has the power now to make Matches? sounds interesting


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Barrett being buried again. Shocker. 
Damn seems like forever since Barrett was bullying Bryan on SD


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Lordhhhx said:


> so since he is the host he has the power now to make Matches? sounds interesting


If I were The Miz, I'd put myself into the WWE Title match.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

So Sin Cara vs Axel for the IC or why else was that match on for over 13 minutes?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Lordhhhx said:


> so that they can make a triple treat match for the IC championship at summerslam Book it WWE


I'd be down for that, and hopefully Kofi or Fandango takes the belt from Axel.

Oh look, Barrett is jobbing again, what a surprise. Happy Bryan won, but who did Barrett piss off backstage?


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Wade lost again damm this guy can't get a break.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Lordhhhx said:


> so since he is the host he has the power now to make Matches? sounds interesting


Lol if he gets involved in big matches.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Lol if he gets involved in big matches.


Who is on your avatar?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Kane beat 3MB on a 1 on 3 handicapped match with Wyatt's promo on titantron after


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

yeah who is she? shes very Cute 

lol 3MB


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Kane/Wyatt feud is just.. YUMMY. Great mid-card feud so far.

:wyatt :kane


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Well I was going to say Wade is SD's biggest jobber but that honor is 3MBs.
Still good to see a monster character being able to defeat a group


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Barrett losing to the number one contender for the WWE Title is not a burial.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Barrett losing to the number one contender for the WWE Title is not a burial.


And his segment on raw last night wasn't either? Face it, he's hit rock bottom


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Glad to see Fandango avenge his loss.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Barrett losing to the number one contender for the WWE Title is not a burial.


Yeah. But the fact that his only wins in months are against Zack Ryder and R Truth, a horrible win-loss record since his return, lack of tine for him to cut a real promo, creative nit giving him sny character development and him being bitch boy for virtually anyone in a feud is.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



denjin09 said:


> And his segment on raw last night wasn't either? Face it, he's hit rock bottom


That is different. I'm talking about this specific match not his current status in the company.



Xevoz said:


> Yeah. But the fact that his only wins in months are against Zack Ryder and R Truth, a horrible win-loss record since his return, lack of tine for him to cut a real promo, creative nit giving him sny character development and him being bitch boy for virtually anyone in a feud is.


That is true, I'm not disagreeing with that.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Sarcasm1 said:


> That is different. I'm talking about this specific match not his current status in the company.


Ignore my post


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Remember the days when Barrett marks thought Barrett was gonna be the top guy and thought Bryan was gonna be a jobber for life? Feels good to know that the cream rises to the top! :bryan


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Christian beat Del Rio again in 20 minutes and Sandow tried to cash in but was stopped by Rhodes


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

*5. Christian beat Alberto Del Rio in a non-title match in 18:40. Christian won with a small package. Solid, solid, solid match. 18:40 of solid wrestling. Del Rio jumped Christian, but Christian reversed him into the Unprettier. Christian headed up the ramp afterward, leaving Del Rio in the ring.

Damien Sandow charged the ring with a ref and his briefcase. Before the bell could ring, Cody Rhodes ran down to the ring and climbed up the top rope and hit a flying body press to break up any attempt by Sandow to take Del Rio's title.

prowrestling dot net*

seriously, Christian and Del Rio are receiving no build up whatsoever which is a damn shame because these guys are good mic workers.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

They had the PPV match on TV a week before the show? :|


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Damn, the booking is garbage. They are having a title match for the big PPV but instead of building it up through promos or any other way, they give away the same match not once, but twice.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

When did Sandow get his case back?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Yea, it is crazy how their world title program has zero mic time. Smackdown's a fucking joke.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Yeah Christian's beaten Del Rio twice now, no way in hell he wins the title unless they wanna go all the way and have him lose 3 times in a row or RR returns to screw Del Rio over or just simply wins to get cashed on but yeah Del Rio is almost definitely retaining.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

I swear Christian is like 10-0 against Del Rio, guess that will change at Summerslam.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

So instead of giving Christian or Del Rio some mic time to build up their feud for Summerslam, they have a match 2 weeks before the PPV... And it's the second match in 2 weeks between these guys. I'm I supposed to not give a fuck about their PPV match? If yes, well done.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Christian facing Del Rio two weeks before SummerSlam doesn't make sense at all. This feud needs mic time to sell it, not another solid match between the two of them.

I'm not sure why WWE gave away Orton vs. RVD either. It ruins that potential match for SummerSlam.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Who in the hell is in charge of booking? FFS its terrible


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Christian has defeated ADL twice in a row now. That confirms Del Rio is retaining at Summerslam. He's not losing three straight times against Christian.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Yup, that 1% chance of Christian winning at SummerSlam just went down to 0%.

Why even have that match again until the PPV? What fucking morons are they?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



> Christian beat Alberto Del Rio in just under 20 minutes. This was a non-title match and he won with a roll up. After the match, Del Rio attacked Christian but he countered. Christian left Del Rio laying in the ring.


Why the fuck is a PPV match being shown on Smackdown 9 days before? This booking is so fucking dumb.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Why do title opponents face each other before the PPVs? Whatever happened to promos, sabotage, pick your poison matches, etc...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Unless they add RVD to the match, I don't give a fuck about this match whatsoever. They don't give me a reason to either. Christian pinned Del Rio twice in 2 weeks. Am I supposed to believe that he's going to beat him again? Ffs, that's some stupid booking.


----------



## dummyman (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Xevoz said:


> Why do title opponents face each other before the PPVs? Whatever happened to promos, sabotage, pick your poison matches, etc...


They only do that for titles they care about. The WHC is a glorified midcard title and is treated as such.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Oliver-94 said:


> Christian has defeated ADL twice in a row now. That confirms Del Rio is retaining at Summerslam. He's not losing three straight times against Christian.


Unless they throw in someone as Christian's insurance policy. On the WWE App (which again, should have been on TV), he mentioned that when he gets frustrated, he gets "creative" while Del Rio gets "aggressive". We've seen two matches between Christian and Del Rio. Del Rio showed his aggression again attacking Christian after each match. It's time for Christian to get creative for his third win. And hopefully, it's some sort of NXT call up instead of Ricardo. That would be an easy way out.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Why did Christian just face Del Rio in a non-title, one-on-one match just a couple weeks before their title match? :aries2


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Like, would it have been too hard to book Christian/Rhodes v ADR/Sandow or some shit like that?

Why the fuck do they keep beating ADR, too? Does he have heat?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



SJFC said:


> I swear Christian is like 10-0 against Del Rio, guess that will change at Summerslam.


Not quite. 5-2

Christian defeated Del Rio - Cage Match - Smackdown 3/18/11
Christian defeated Del Rio - Singles Match - Smackdown 3/25/11
*Del Rio defeated Christian - Singles Match - Smackdown 4/8/11*
Christian defeated Del Rio - Ladders Match - Extreme Rules 2011
*Del Rio defeated Christian - Singles Match - Smackdown 6/22/12*
Christian defeated Del Rio - Singles Match - Raw 7/29/13
Christian defeated Del Rio - Singles Match - Smackdown 8/9/13

All their 1v1 encounters as far as I know.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



dummyman said:


> They only do that for titles they care about. The WHC is a glorified midcard title and is treated as such.


So basically only the WWE Title


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



el dandy said:


> Like, *would it have been too hard to book Christian/Rhodes v ADR/Sandow* or some shit like that?


I was actually thinking about that and it would have been so much better than another match between Christian and Del Rio. I think the creative team is not that creative.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Not quite. 5-2
> 
> Christian defeated Del Rio - Cage Match - Smackdown 3/18/11
> Christian defeated Del Rio - Singles Match - Smackdown 3/25/11
> ...


Del Rio beat him on Raw last year, too

I remember it involved ADR hitting Christian with a shoe


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Xevoz said:


> Why do title opponents face each other before the PPVs? Whatever happened to promos, sabotage, pick your poison matches, etc...


When was the last time they did Pick Your Poison anyways? I don't remember it happening ever since the road to Wrestlemania 21 when Triple H faced Benoit and Batista faced Kane.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



el dandy said:


> Del Rio beat him on Raw last year, too
> 
> I remember it involved ADR hitting Christian with a shoe


5-3 then. Still VERY lopsided though.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

They book a twenty minute match between the two right before the PPV? Well, I won't be buying SS now. Only reason I considered buying it was for the outside chance of Christian winning. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Ok so Christian and Del Rio just killed it for damn near 20 minutes less than 2 weeks before their PPV match at SummerSlam. Unless a gimmick gets added to their match. Wwe just literally ruined the WHC match. Who the fuck is booking this shit?!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

I was NOT expecting this from WWE.

Having a PPV match on TV before the actual match even happens? That is some bush league TNA shit :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

The only reasonable reason for doing that shit on free TV is if they're planning on adding RVD to the match. I can't see other reason for doing this kind of shit.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Flawless Victory said:


> Ok so Christian and Del Rio just killed it for damn near 20 minutes less than 2 weeks before their PPV match at SummerSlam. Unless a gimmick gets added to their match. Wwe just literally ruined the WHC match. Who the fuck is booking this shit?!


Probably the same booker who thought it was a good idea to put the WHC on boring ass Del Rio again.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Stad said:


> Probably the same booker who thought it was a good idea to put the WHC on boring ass Del Rio again.


So it's Vince? :vince2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Barrett being fully shaved is garbage. I obviously thought the Barber segment was funny, but his continued burial is atrocious.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Stad said:


> Probably the same booker who thought it was a good idea to put the WHC on boring ass Del Rio again.


Hahaha. Seeing how Del Rio isn't boring and is my favorite. I'm just gonna say STFU.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Bc nobody watches smackdown so it will b new to everyone watching summerslam. I'm not gona watch sd so I can enjoy the match at summerslam more. Who cares who wins just enjoy the matches


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> *The only reasonable reason for doing that shit on free TV is if they're planning on adding RVD to the match.* I can't see other reason for doing this kind of shit.


Yeah, but they beat him tonight, too!

Like what are they doing here? If they soooo badly needed to have ADR/Christian tonight... make it for the title and hot shot it to Christian and ADR gets it back at SummerSlam. At least it would get some buzz around the world title match.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Brock Lesnar Guy just said that the RVD/Orton match was spectacular.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Well it sounds like a great match & segment afterwards. That's not the problem. I would def have payed to see that at Summerslam. But why the fuck did they do it now?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



obby said:


> Barrett being fully shaved is garbage. I obviously thought the Barber segment was funny, but his continued burial is atrocious.


What would you prefer? Schizophrenic Barrett?



funnyfaces1 said:


> Brock Lesnar Guy just said that the RVD/Orton match was spectacular.


Not a surprise since it involves two excellent wrestlers with great chemistry.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

If WWE booking won't let Del Rio win clean, why won't they at least let Del Rio cheat to win as a heel to get a little heat and look stronger? It always bugs me when WWE does this booking for the PPV stuff where it is a "surprise" when the champ retains at the PPV because he lost all of his t.v. matches. It should NEVER be a surprise when the champ wins a match. HE'S THE DAMN CHAMP!


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Damn Still Hoping christian gets a 3rd straight win and the Tittle he desreves it more than del rio


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Reading it again, they borderline buried Del Rio tonight.

Gets pinned cleaned again AND gets beaten up by Christian after the match. He should be getting his heat back, not getting beat down.

Who's cereal did he piss in? The fucking World Champion we're talking about here, why is he made to look like such a chump?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Choke2Death said:


> What would you prefer? Schizophrenic Barrett?


Wouldn't take him long to grow his beard back.

Well, I guess they could be going with this still. Time will tell.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Choke2Death said:


> So it's Vince? :vince2


Possibly. :vince3


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

so if they are burying del rio that means that he will stay out of the main event for a while? im all for it


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

I have this sneaking feeling that Rhodes might get a title shot next week and win, then get a triple threat/fatal fourway/fiveway match for the title at SS.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



el dandy said:


> Reading it again, they borderline buried Del Rio tonight.
> 
> Gets pinned cleaned again AND gets beaten up by Christian after the match. He should be getting his heat back, not getting beat down.
> 
> Who's cereal did he piss in? The fucking World Champion we're talking about here, why is he made to look like such a chump?


:lmao

Now that you mention it, Del Rio has really looked like a chump and the World Champion equivalent of Wade Barrett.

He's lost to Christian twice and Orton completely clean. RVD beat him on Raw and the only significant win was a fluke over Sheamus who had an injured leg. He won the title by capitalizing on a concussed Ziggler and won the rematch by a DQ.

Seems like the champion curse is getting to the World Heavyweight Champion too.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The show ends with the Rhodes/Sandow segment?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> I have this sneaking feeling that Rhodes might get a title shot next week and win, then get a triple threat/fatal fourway/fiveway match for the title at SS.


Someone is going to have to be added in some capacity. I can't imagine just Del Rio/Christian being booked again in two weeks on the second biggest PPV of the year.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Is it me or did not much happen on this Smackdown?


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



obby said:


> Barrett being fully shaved is garbage. I obviously thought the Barber segment was funny, but his continued burial is atrocious.


People have been known to shave before. He may have been tired of the beard and was looking to change things up. I wouldn't exactly call that a burial (even if everything else that's happened to him for the last few months is).

Sounds like an OK show albeit full of repeats. I don't like the intergender tag match but I suppose it's better than seeing Ziggler/Big E for the third time and Kaitlyn/AJ for the millionth. Hopefully the Wyatt/Kane SS match will be a way to write Kane off TV so he can go film See No Evil 2. Del Rio losing again is pretty funny even if the champ should NEVER lose a non-title match clean on TV and the Rhodes/Sandow stuff keeps getting better.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

RVD vs Orton is a PPV-caliber match if they built it up. But, no .. give it away on Smackdown.

Is Orton officially heel now? Or was he wrestling RVD in a face vs face match?

Axel takes 13 minutes to beat Sin Cara? This is our Intercontinental Champion?

Isn't Christian fighting Del Rio at Summerslam? Then why are they giving away 20 minute matches between them on Smackdown, with a clean-finish to boot? 

Del Rio might be sliding down the ladder now to make room for others. They've been pushing him hard, and the crowd has not been picking him up. Christian might win the belt so that Sandow, a heel, can have someone to feud with.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

don't get this RVD nonsense. the guy is Chris Jericho 2.0. After month or two he will start to put guys like Ryback, Fandango, & Sandow over (yeah its coming). 

it tells all you need to know that he will likely won't get a match at SummerSlam or a quick impromptu match on the PPV with some mid-carder that they really don't view the guy as all that. He can be over alot (he is) but like Jericho it doesn't mean terrible booking doesn't come your way.

RVD couldn't care less anyways because he is likely getting paid more than TNA, so he just put on good matches, get paid and leave without giving a shit about feuds given to him or lack thereof.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



obby said:


> I was NOT expecting this from WWE.
> 
> Having a PPV match on TV before the actual match even happens? That is some bush league TNA shit :lmao


They have had Sheamus vs DB before DB was buried in 18 seconds at MANIA.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Awww, Sandow was so close from saving us from this god awful WHC reign of Del Rio. Oh so close. 

(Well, kayfabe wise anyway. Obviously it wasn't gonna happen).

Weird they'd give away Christian/Del Rio on free TV. Maybe they're gonna change the match for Summerslam. Either way, with the way Del Rio's been losing, it's safe to say he'll win at Summerslam.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Dec_619 said:


> Is it me or did not much happen on this Smackdown?


The Raw recaps are going to be insane this week.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Can't believe they gave away Christian/Del Rio. You're supposed to get us to PAY to see it, not give it away on free TV. And the World Champion should not lose non-title matches.

Still no match at Summerslam for RVD or Orton, huh? Christ, get on that, WWE.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Unless they're adding Rob Van Dam to the World title match or anyone else, why the fuck would they give away Christian-ADR for 20 minutes on the show? Are they that stupid?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

LOL @ people ACTUALLY thinking anyone is ordering SummerSlam to see Alberto Del Rio defend the World Heavyweight Championship against Christian. They're buying it for John Cena vs Daniel Bryan and Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk, and you might get some curiosity buys out of the Bray Wyatt vs Kane Inferno match, but that's IT.

Glad to see the GOAT has his briefcase back. :sandow


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LOL @ people ACTUALLY thinking anyone is ordering SummerSlam to see Alberto Del Rio defend the World Heavyweight Championship against Christian. They're buying it for John Cena vs Daniel Bryan and Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk, and you might get some curiosity buys out of the Bray Wyatt vs Kane Inferno match, but that's IT.
> 
> Glad to see the GOAT has his briefcase back. :sandow


You could say that about every WHC match. Do you think people were buying PPVs to see ADR/Ziggler, ADR/Swagger, ADR/Show? I for one wanted to see Christian in a WHC match. Now that I know for sure he isn't going over I'll probably just stream it.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Legitimately quite upset about Barrett's beard, it made him super handsome.

I'm actually quite looking forward to smackdown. Even though I was expecting it, I'm still annoyed by Ziggler and Kaitlyn teaming up, I just feel like WWE are having a hard time trusting Ziggler to go it alone. I know the match makes sense and should give the storyline closure, but I have a feeling they will stick them as a couple after the match and have Kaitlyn trail around after him for months.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Why would Orton stop the run in when that would have made his match for the whc? Orton you big dummay


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



el dandy said:


> Yeah, but they beat him tonight, too!
> 
> Like what are they doing here? If they soooo badly needed to have ADR/Christian tonight... make it for the title and hot shot it to Christian and ADR gets it back at SummerSlam. At least it would get some buzz around the world title match.


Between that idea and Christian/Rhodes vs. Del Rio/Sandow, you're making way too much sense.

Absolutely atrocious booking all around. Whoever put this show together needs to go.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Oscirus said:


> Why would Orton stop the run in when that would have made his match for the whc? Orton you big dummay


Cody Rhodes.

No, it wouldn't have made his match for the WHC, Del Rio would've gotten his rematch, and possibly Christian would've as well to make it a 3 way. Rhodes has no claim to a WHC match.



#Mark said:


> You could say that about every WHC match. Do you think people were buying PPVs to see ADR/Ziggler, ADR/Swagger, ADR/Show? I for one wanted to see Christian in a WHC match. Now that I know for sure he isn't going over I'll probably just stream it.


I do say that about every WHC match because it's the truth. Nobody's bought any PPV for the WHC since CM Punk, Jeff Hardy, Kane and Undertaker were fighting for it. 

I want to see Christian win the WHC too but that doesn't mean it's the reason I'm ordering the PPV (and yes, I know he won't, just saying). If that's the only thing you want to see, you're an extreme minority.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



> Cody Rhodes.
> 
> No, it wouldn't have made his match for the WHC, Del Rio would've gotten his rematch, and possibly Christian would've as well to make it a 3 way. Rhodes has no claim to a WHC match.


Yea it was a typo, my bad. Kayfabe wise the summer slam match was already set, and Del rio is just guaranteed a rematch for the belt doesn't have to be right away. At worst it would have set up a four way match that would have included Orton.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Oscirus said:


> Yea it was a typo, my bad. Kayfabe wise the summer slam match was already set, and Del rio is just guaranteed a rematch for the belt doesn't have to be right away. At worst it would have set up a four way match that would have included Orton.


Rhodes and Sandow being set doesn't mean it would've been for the title. You have to EARN a world title match, the very most Cody could've hoped for is that he'd get a shot if he beat Sandow, but he wanted to screw Sandow more since he hates him so much. But even more likely than that is that Cody might not get a shot at Sandow at ALL if he had cashed in, since Del Rio obviously would've opted to have his rematch as soon as possible, and Christian was the #1 contender. Sandow would've been taken out of the match with Rhodes so that he could be 100% to face either of them or both of them.

Besides, what happens if Cody wins and Sandow didn't face Del Rio or Christian at SummerSlam because of the match with Cody? Sandow gets a rematch, Del Rio gets a rematch, Christian gets a match, RVD presumably gets a match since he pinned Del Rio on Raw. These are the types of situations a General Manager has to run in their head (kayfabe wise, obviously), it completely dilutes the world title scene.


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

What a mess. They may as well have Sandow cash in successfully on Raw and do a Scramble at Summerslam: Sandow vs. Rhodes vs. Del Rio vs. Christian vs. RVD. There are some problems with this (unfair to Christian, Orton deserves a shot over Cody and RVD, etc.), but it would be preferable to a three-way or a third non-gimmick match between Christian and Del Rio. 

I don't know why they didn't just go with Del Rio-Van Dam after RVD beat Jericho. Why drag Christian into this in the first place (dropping his feud with Ambrose) and have Alberto and RVD do all these jobs along the way? Total disaster.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

I thought Rhodes took the contract on Raw? Wouldn't Sandow need it to cash in???


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

WWE going all TNA giving up Christian/ADR on free TV.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Glad Barrett shaved. He looks way better without beard and mustache.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Rankles75 said:


> I thought Rhodes took the contract on Raw? Wouldn't Sandow need it to cash in???


No, he put it back in the briefcase and threw it at Sandow, but Sandow never picked it up. Either way he's got it back and everything is right with the world again, until they fuck him over.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Haven't read the spoilers, but it seems like Christian vs. ADR happened again on SD which makes no sense at all. I guess it means that another person will be added to the match.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Whats the point of making Christian and Rio on free tv with your #2 PPV coming up. It makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> LOL @ people ACTUALLY thinking *anyone* is ordering SummerSlam to see Alberto Del Rio defend the World Heavyweight Championship against Christian. They're buying it for John Cena vs Daniel Bryan and Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk, and you might get some curiosity buys out of the Bray Wyatt vs Kane Inferno match, but that's IT.
> 
> Glad to see the GOAT has his briefcase back. :sandow


Even though I know Christian won't win, I'm still ordering it for the mere fact that he has a World Title match on PPV. I only usually order Wrestlemania (though haven't done that since WM26) barring some PPVs I'm genuinely interested in (like Summerslam 2009, Survivor Series 2009) but the last PPV I ordered was Extreme Rules 2011 which I bought for Christian/Del Rio. So yeah, count me out as "anyone". 

edit: didn't see your other post, count me in as part of an extremely small minority.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

What a horrible looking set of SD tapings. Nothing at all interests me at all, so I won't be watching.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Christian vs del Rio happened two weeks ago, and they've done it again last night? Right. Come summerslam, it ain't going to be 1v1

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Screw you Miz for making that mess of a Mixed tag team match :no:


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

So at Summerslam RVD is going to be added to the WHC match it would seem? Where does this leave Orton and Sheamus? Assuming Big show comes back to face The Shield with Henry as was originally planned then what are two of their top faces going to do at their second biggest pay per view of the year?

Going to have to assume at this point Orton is added to the WHC match as well as he had the win over RVD and that Sheamus is going to be relegated to the pre-show again and face probably Curtis Axel for the IC title or he's going to face Ryback on the main card. 

Sheamus-Ryback would actually be pretty good imo if Sheamus does the job for him. Ryback is in desperate need of a good ppv win and his bullying gimmick might have some legs on it. Sheamus is beyond stale at this poinr and won't be hurt too much either by losing as he can play up the injured leg angle and he's been booked like a God anyways for the past year and a half.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

this Smackdown seems incredibly short for a 2 hour show


----------



## Spirit Soul (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Are they really calling it a 'Ring Of Fire' match? Why not just call it the Inferno match, it's probably the same exact thing. Confusing.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

To the people saying WWE going the TNA route giving away the PPV match before the PPV when was the last time TNA did that? Maybe in the Bound for Glory series but that is a round robin style tournament.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



redban said:


> RVD vs Orton is a PPV-caliber match if they built it up. But, no .. give it away on Smackdown.
> 
> Is Orton officially heel now? Or was he wrestling RVD in a face vs face match?
> 
> ...


Summerslam is already stacked. Why not? I'm pretty sure no one would buy the PPVs if there was no PPV-caliber matches on Raw/SD. They have to give away good matches too, otherwise no one will care for buying anything¨

No, he is not. They wrestled Face vs Face. However it wouldn't surprise me if Orton played the "slow" role in this match. And who the hell turns heel on Smackdown anyway?

Sin Cara is probably getting a title shot. Summerslam preshow possibly. Or they just did a long match to waste time since they had nothing else to show.

Yes Christian is fighting Del Rio. Well someone is probably going to be added into the match. Maybe they will add Orton & RvD again to create a Fatal-4Way match on Summerslam with RvD winning since he is the one who lost the most on Raw so it would be a "surprise". WWE booking :cussin:

However i think this would be very poor booking because almost everyone hate Del Rio, both in kayfabe and out of. And the one beating him would literally get a free ticket to being over as fuck. Why would they do a Fatal Four Way then? The winner dosen't have to beat Del Rio and even if Del Rio would be the one to get pinned, it's still not the same thing. That would waste pretty much half of the hype someone will get for beating Del Rio.

Sandow, already have someone to feud with and that's Cody. Although i'm all in for the suggestion that Cody wins the title in a singles match for the title vs Del Rio at Raw. Give that chance of getting over to Cody instead. Because i mean, Cody will win his first World Title, he is young, and he has just turned face. Cody needs that title and he needs to get over alot more than Christian or RvD. Orton has the WWE MITB briefcase, that he can cash in anytime so i don't really get why he is even in the World Title picture. 

I hope that Cody wins over Del Rio on Raw before Summerslam, walk in to a triple threat match awith Christian & Del Rio at Summerslam, as the champion. He pin Del Rio again for the retain. Sandow could try to cash in but will fail once again. Sandow will be able to cash in later on Night of Champions after Cody beat Del Rio and win the title. Cody gets a rematch at battleground but loses through cheating by Sandow. 

Then, this is far ahead but at the Rumble 2014, Cody & Sandow will be the last two men. Cody will through Sandow out for the win.

Something like that, i hope will happen.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Barrett losing to the number one contender for the WWE Title is not a burial.


It pretty much is, seeing as he lost in 4 minutes - and especially when Barrett should be in that spot himself.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Christian v Del Rio on SmackDown... what the fuck...


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

I bet Kaitlyn didn't say anithing and Dolph did all the talking in that segment. Do you think Dolph will turn on Kaitlyn at Summerslam?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



el dandy said:


> Reading it again, they borderline buried Del Rio tonight.
> 
> Gets pinned cleaned again AND gets beaten up by Christian after the match. He should be getting his heat back, not getting beat down.
> 
> Who's cereal did he piss in? The fucking World Champion we're talking about here, why is he made to look like such a chump?


It's as though one hand doesn't know what the other is doing! 

ADR is booked very strong on RAW and Christian gets a jobber entrance, with a pointless Heath Slater match

Yet on Smackdown ADR is booked weak, with Christian pinning the World Champion 



Choke2Death said:


> When was the last time they did Pick Your Poison anyways? I don't remember it happening ever since the road to Wrestlemania 21 when Triple H faced Benoit and Batista faced Kane.


I think it was the Edge/Orton feud (2010), it was where Christian faced Edge & The Undertaker came out afterwards as his actual opponent. As Christian jumped the curtain.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

they probably thought not many watches smackdown anyway.

just make it a gimmick match at SS


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> Someone is going to have to be added in some capacity. I can't imagine just Del Rio/Christian being booked again in two weeks on the second biggest PPV of the year.


it doesn't matter because the PPV is not being sold on this match (it wasn't sold on Sheamus/ADR III last year either) so they can get away with ADR/Christian having many matches as possible before their PPV encounter.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*

Reminds me a lot of Christian/Regal on ECW, they had like a fuck ton of matches on TV and then faced off on PPV but at least that feud had promo time, this is just an absolute farce. They better have a peep show next week or something.


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Reminds me a lot of Christian/Regal on ECW, they had like a fuck ton of matches on TV and then faced off on PPV but at least that feud had promo time, this is just an absolute farce. They better have a peep show next week or something.


They had four shows to build it up, and they've wasted two.

This stuff isn't hard. Do a Peep Show on Raw with Rhodes and Sandow. Have Christian cut a brief promo before introducing his guests. Have Cody and Damien go back and forth for a bit before Del Rio comes out.

ADR: "Christian, I'm not interested in having another wrestling match against you. I talked to Vickie Guerrero earlier today, and she made it official... we're going to fight, perro. No rules. No holds barred."

Christian: "I walked into Summerslam two years ago with that belt around my waist and defended it in a No Holds Barred match. I limped out without it. Not a day has gone by where I haven't thought about that night and all the mistakes I made. I don't plan on making any mistakes this Sunday. If you want to do what I couldn't, you're gonna have to rip my damn arm off. Otherwise, I'm going to beat you... again... for the World Heavyweight Championship... again."

ADR: "Oh, Christian, Christian, Christian. What do you think you're going to be able to do to me in a match like this, fragile old man? I took you out once, and I'm gonna do it again... only this time, it'll be permanent. I'm gonna end your pathetic career, just like I ended Edge's."

Christian slaps Del Rio, double-legs him, and starts pounding. Cody tries to pull him off and gets attacked from behind by Sandow. All hell breaks loose and Maddox comes out to book the obvious tag match. On Smackdown, add Ziggler to the face side and Langston to the heel side for a six-man and give them lots of time.

Not perfect by any means, but more than we'll get. Christian-Del Rio needs a stip/gimmick. They've already had a cage match, and this "feud" doesn't call for another. They've already had a ladder match, and there were two just last month. We haven't seen them in a hate-filled brawl, though.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Is putting Christian/Del Rio on TV really the best they could come up with to build up to the PPV?

Orton/RVD sounds fun, would be nice if they referenced the fact that Orton, in storyline anyway, ended RVD's first WWE run.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



expmsct said:


> They had four shows to build it up, and they've wasted two.
> 
> This stuff isn't hard. Do a Peep Show on Raw with Rhodes and Sandow. Have Christian cut a brief promo before introducing his guests. Have Cody and Damien go back and forth for a bit before Del Rio comes out.
> 
> ...


This. Minus Ziggler and Langston though. At this point. I'll be shocked if a gimmick isn't added to their SummerSlam match. A no dq/no holds barred match is the perfect way to play up Del Rio's viciousness and make for an exciting match since apparently they put on a wrestling clinic (from what I've read) on smackdown.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

> Fandango beat Kofi Kingston with the top rope leg drop in under 5 minutes.


THANK GOD he didn't job again
I thought he was completely doomed after RAW
Maybe there's still hope for him


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: 8/7 Main Event + 8/9 Smackdown Spoilers*



Flawless Victory said:


> This. Minus Ziggler and Langston though. At this point. I'll be shocked if a gimmick isn't added to their SummerSlam match. A no dq/no holds barred match is the perfect way to play up Del Rio's viciousness and make for an exciting match since apparently they put on a wrestling clinic (from what I've read) on smackdown.


As far as the Peep Show with Del Rio, I don't see it happening.....


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Doesn't have to be a peep show, they just need to have a verbal confrontation. It's a shame that they have yet to actually do that now because they were good in their promos together 3 years ago.











edit: Just watched Smackdown, they had a great match and despite it being lengthy, it definitely felt more like a teaser. Oh and Sandow has a new Briefcase!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The crowd actually popped big for Christian winning. This is shocking.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Watching the show right now. Orton/RVD was awesome. Lesnar's promo was great, Wyatt had a good one too. The ME was very good. 
Overall really good show in my opinion.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Christian Vs Del Rio is becoming Orton Vs Cena they need to start pointing out again how Del Rio ended Edges career.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So they had their upcoming SS match on a Smackdown?


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

We told people - and they didn't believe us. 

Christian and del Rio are so good in the ring, that despite that lukewarm reactions, the crowd will get into their matches. They are so good at creating drama and you can't help but love their work. 

The main event was fucking awesome. What an incredible match. Can't wait to see it again at Summerslam.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

there is a Brock exclusive interview according to Smackdown Five Point Preview. Did they show it on International Version?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

natey2k4 said:


> We told people - and they didn't believe us.
> 
> Christian and del Rio are so good in the ring, that despite that lukewarm reactions, the crowd will get into their matches. They are so good at creating drama and you can't help but love their work.
> 
> The main event was fucking awesome. What an incredible match. Can't wait to see it again at Summerslam.


We told 'em. How would you rate the match? I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Flawless Victory said:


> We told 'em. How would you rate the match? I haven't seen it yet.


On a scale of 1 to awesome... awesome.

One of the best TV matches of the year although I might be a bit bias because I feel Christian and Del Rio are two of the best workers in the world today.

It felt a lot tighter than their first match a few weeks ago, which is nice heading into the PPV. A lot more brutal too. The ending was very fun as well.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

JY57 said:


> there is a Brock exclusive interview according to Smackdown Five Point Preview. Did they show it on International Version?


Yes.. but it's more of a video package with Brock talking over it than an interview. It's only a couple minutes long too. 

But the opener and main event are amazing either way.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> The crowd actually popped big for Christian winning. This is shocking.


Christian and Del Rio both got great reactions from the crowd as soon as the match got started. Anyone who thinks that the crowd doesn't care about either wrestler has to watch the crowd during the match and their opinion will change. Del Rio is perfect in his role as a vicious heel and Christian as the underdog face. Both men are booked on Smackdown exactly where they should be. WWE does a lot of questionable booking, but so far, this seems to be going in the right direction.

As I said before, the Del Rio/Christian feud needs promo time. The crowd wants to care about this feud, but they need to know why they should care. It just can't be amazing matches without a context to the feud. Christian needs to do a Peep Show, explain his character/motivation, and then Del Rio has to attack him, creating a brawl between the two.

The match on Smackdown was excellent. I'm not sure what Del Rio and Christian can do to top that. A gimmick doesn't really work since the feud isn't developed enough.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

natey2k4 said:


> On a scale of 1 to awesome... awesome.
> 
> One of the best TV matches of the year although I might be a bit bias because I feel Christian and Del Rio are two of the best workers in the world today.
> 
> It felt a lot tighter than their first match a few weeks ago, which is nice heading into the PPV. A lot more brutal too. The ending was very fun as well.


No. You're not biased. Despite how people feel about ADR and Christian's characters. They ARE two of the best. Very underrated to. Just answer me this. Did ADR hit his beautiful German suplex, running enziguri and tilt a whirl back breaker. Man you got me excited to see this.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Orton/RVD was simply awesome. What a great chemistry between these two. Loved the backbreaker (?) on RVD. It was creative. Great back and forth. Nice win for Orton. :mark:


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Flawless Victory said:


> No. You're not biased. Despite how people feel about ADR and Christian's characters. They ARE two of the best. Very underrated to. Just answer me this. Did ADR hit his beautiful German suplex, running enziguri and tilt a whirl back breaker. Man you got me excited to see this.


People don't underrate Del Rio or Christian as far as ring work goes, even people who dislike both of these guys understand just how great they are in the ring, anyone who disputes how good they are in the ring is just foolish, it's how bland and boring both their characters are and (especially where Del Rio is concerned) their lack of reactions from the crowd that people have problems with.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great match by Del Rio/Christian, and great by Orton/RVD as well. SD's been killing it with matches. Last week was the triple threat and Punk/Fandango, and this week Chrisitan/Del Rio and Orton/RVD. I could get used to this whole "two great matches a week" thing SD's been doing.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

The way this feud is going either Del Rio is going to outright win or Sandow will end up with the title... There are way too many matches they are giving us for free with Christian vs Del Rio and they are not even getting interrupted Christian is just winning them lol.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Another brilliant promo from Bray Wyatt. Awesome stuff. Just awesome.

"I'm already dead. I'm already dead."

My God. :mark:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Phantomdreamer said:


> People don't underrate Del Rio or Christian as far as ring work goes, even people who dislike both of these guys understand just how great they are in the ring, anyone who disputes how good they are in the ring is just foolish, it's how bland and boring both their characters are and (especially where Del Rio is concerned) their lack of reactions from the crowd that people have problems with.


I couldn't give any less fucks about crowd reactions. That's just me though. Also you're wrong. People DO underrate Del Rio. Just go through any of the seemingly hundreds of I hate Del Rio threads that pop up seemingly hourly on this forum.

EDIT: I can damn near GUARANTEE. That if you say or ask a hardcore Del Rio hater if he's one of the best wrestlers in the company. 9/10 The first thing they'll say is Hell fucking no. He's boring/bland. He gets no reactions. Crowd doesn't give a fuck and yada yada. I've said many times that not liking the CHARACTER SHOULDN'T take away from if said person is a great wrestler. In Del Rio's case that's almost ALWAYS the case.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Flawless Victory said:


> I couldn't give any less fucks about crowd reactions. That's just me though. Also you're wrong. People DO underrate Del Rio. Just go through any of the seemingly hundreds of I hate Del Rio threads that pop up seemingly hourly on this forum.
> 
> EDIT: I can damn near GUARANTEE. That if you say or ask a hardcore Del Rio hater if he's one of the best wrestlers in the company. 9/10 The first thing they'll say is Hell fucking no. He's boring/bland. He gets no reactions. Crowd doesn't give a fuck and yada yada. I've said many times that not liking the CHARACTER SHOULDN'T take away from if said person is a great wrestler. In Del Rio's case that's almost ALWAYS the case.


I wasn't talking about haters, haters aren't even fans most of the time. I'm about casual/normal/rational thinking fans, those are the only ones worth having a discussion with. I can't say I agree 100% agree though, look at the your thoughts on Del Rio thread and most replies are "Great in the ring, shit on the mic and boring/bland character". 

I agree with you though Del Rio is one of the better workers in the company, I don't rate his ring work as highly as you do but he certainly is very good.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I read the non spoiler match listing for this week's show, and I didn't think it was going to be good, but I was wrong. Orton vs. RVD was a great match along with Christian vs. Del Rio, despite WWE not making any sense by putting Christian vs. Del Rio on free TV, when they have a match with each other at Summerslam. Bray Wyatt's promo was awesome, along with the interview with Brock Lesnar. I'm also starting to think that Miz TV is just a parody of the daytime TV shows like Jeremy Kyle and Jerry Springer.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Does anyone know if Lesnar is advertised for SD next week? I remember him being advertised for one SD.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Phantomdreamer said:


> I wasn't talking about haters, haters aren't even fans most of the time. I'm about casual/normal/rational thinking fans, those are the only ones worth having a discussion with. I can't say I agree 100% agree though, look at the your thoughts on Del Rio thread and most replies are "Great in the ring, shit on the mic and boring/bland character".
> 
> I agree with you though Del Rio is one of the better workers in the company, I don't rate his ring work as highly as you do but he certainly is very good.


You don't have to rate his ring work as high as I do. That's fine. With Del Rio's real life wrestling accomplishments. IMO...he is the best wrestler in the wwe. You're absolutely right about the haters. As I said they're the ones that make it so annoying. Talking about oh reactions this...reactions that. It's like ugh. Shut the hell up already. Shit on him for his entrance not getting a pop but TOTALLY ignore the fact that his in ring mannerisms and some of his offense(enziguri, german suplex, kneeling super kick) get reactions...I call that selective hater-ation. I just watched a few minutes of the Del Rio/Christian match airing tonight. Del Rio was getting cheered. Thought it was Mexico chants but it was del rio. Anyway I just enjoy the show.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall it was a decent show, with most matches above the average standard (two of which were very good) and some significant advancements for SummerSlam. Unfortunately most of the interviews and promos weren't must see and quite forgettable, bar Wyatt's and Lesnar's which I enjoyed. My highlights were Orton versus RVD, Lesnar's interview VT, Bryan versus Barrett and the main event.

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Brock's video was fucking good. Really added what was needed to the rivalry, something personal on Brock's part.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking forward to Smackdown tonight! Watching it for a 4th week in a row.. i wonder why? lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bray and Brock's promo stole the show.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Flawless Victory said:


> You don't have to rate his ring work as high as I do. That's fine. With Del Rio's real life wrestling accomplishments. *IMO...he is the best wrestler in the wwe.* You're absolutely right about the haters. As I said they're the ones that make it so annoying. Talking about oh reactions this...reactions that. It's like ugh. Shut the hell up already. Shit on him for his entrance not getting a pop but TOTALLY ignore the fact that his in ring mannerisms and some of his offense(enziguri, german suplex, kneeling super kick) get reactions...I call that selective hater-ation. I just watched a few minutes of the Del Rio/Christian match airing tonight. Del Rio was getting cheered. Thought it was Mexico chants but it was del rio. Anyway I just enjoy the show.


:ti

He's good in the ring, that's about as far as it goes.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Smackdown here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-friday-night-smackdown-892013.html

Overall thoughts: Good show with two great matches. I really recommend going out of your way to see the top two as they are worth it. Brock's interview was good too.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: 8/6 Main Event + 8/8 Smackdown Spoilers*



Waffelz said:


> The Shield will be involved with the WWE title match.


Unfortunately, probably so.

Their repeated appearances in other people's storylines for no purpose but to put have them get put over again has become a drag for me. I'm tired of seeing them outside of their own shit.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Anyone else think its strange that they are using Randy Ortons quote off his arm as the promo for Punk vs Brock?


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

Sandow kicking Del Rio to make sure he was dead before cashing in :lmao :lmao :lmao

someone make a .gif of it!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Man, they need to do a RVD/Orton feud. They have great chemistry together and they are really stiff with each other. Try compliment each other like Christian/Orton did.


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

Some funny moments were when the three dudes were chanting American Dragon and the one dude screaming at Wade Barrett that he's not Nigel McGuinness (I think that's what he said). Damien's briefcase was also pretty awesome. The ADR and Christian match was great though, they have a lot of chemistry.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heard some good things about the Christian/Del Rio match. Can't wait to check it out tonight.


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

Crozer said:


> Sandow kicking Del Rio to make sure he was dead before cashing in :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> someone make a .gif of it!


If Sandow tries this at SUMMERSLAM, Ricardo will cost him after he costs Christian. As I said before, if WWE is smart, they'll write it to where Ricardo wants the WHC for himself, and since no one knows ADR better than he does, that makes him ADR's Achilles heel.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Stad said:


> :ti
> 
> He's good in the ring, that's about as far as it goes.


Ok. That's YOUR opinion. Just like what you quoted me was MY opinion.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

babycitagirl said:


> If Sandow tries this at SUMMERSLAM, Ricardo will cost him after he costs Christian. As I said before, if WWE is smart, they'll write it to where Ricardo wants the WHC for himself, and since no one knows ADR better than he does, that makes him ADR's Achilles heel.
> 
> Just sayin'.


You don't reward someone who has just come back from their 30 day suspension for drugs by giving them chances at the World Heavyweight title. We're talking about a joke character who has had like 2 matches on the main WWE programming. You don't stick someone with 0 build as a wrestler and give them world title shots, are you crazy?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Why am I warming up to RVD? How is this happening?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao at that RVD mark in the front row with the whistle. He's already started two "Rob Van Dam" chants with that stupid whistle.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Why am I warming up to RVD? How is this happening?


It's the awesome theme song. 

Plus you'll cheer for who ever is going against Orton. :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> It's the awesome theme song.
> 
> Plus you'll cheer for who ever is going against Orton. :lol


I will, won't I? I'm getting predictable with my Boreton hate.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Haha, Cole clearly didn't know that was a Northern Lights suplex and just went the "TREMENDOUS COUNTER!" route instead.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

CLASSIC Orton :cole3 Poor Cole :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, that was a sloppy finish.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Solid match. :clap


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lmao at that RVD mark in the front row with the whistle. He's already started two "Rob Van Dam" chants with that stupid whistle.


I wonder if he got kicked out or something. :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

rvd is jobbing already?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Well, that was a sloppy finish.


Girl, stop sipping on that haterade :lol


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

RVD and Randy Orton have pretty damn good chemistry. WWE needs to give them a damn match at SummerSlam.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Miz TV can fuck off 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Just so we're clear WWE, I'm watching Miz Tv because of AJ and Langston not because of The Miz.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Great, Irrelevant Miz TV segment.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

RVD and Orton bossed that shit


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Miz can fuck off

EDIT: AJ can...ah never mind, that isn't PG


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

AJ Lee in pigtails :yum:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Big E's trunks are 2 inches longer :mark: :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Miz TV on SD always results in piped in cheers, boos, and laugh track laughs. :lol


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Dat friend zone!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Big E friendfuckingzone


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I cannot watch one more slut-shamey man condescending to AJ promo. I CANNOT.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

"He wore a mask through everything." :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wrestle_champion said:


> Miz TV on SD always results in piped in cheers, boos, and laugh track laughs. :lol


Welcome to Smackdown :lol


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The Miz is the Mark Sanchez of the WWE. :miz


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, this is going to be an unrelenting barrage of jerk behavior. I'm changing the channel.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So when AJ says 'small little man' what exactly is she referring to? :hmm:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I can understand why AJ friendzoned Big E. She doesn't want to be paralyzed for the rest of her life.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Piped in Kaitlyn pop. :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Kaitlyn needs a new theme


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like AJ, and even I enjoy these type of promos. Pile it on, fellas.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Why are Kaitlyn and AJ still feuding? AJ made Kaitlyn tap like 80 times.

And ugh. Miz.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....Ok then.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Dat Zig Zag!!!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Pre-taped Smackdown: The ONLY way that Kaitlyn will ever get ANY kind of reaction.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

But who the heck does The Miz think he is creating matches for Summerslam? Brad Maddox?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

"CALM DOWN! CALM DOWN!"


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

AJ doing her best to carry Kaitlyn's untalented ass, from doing most of the mic work, to selling her spear at every opportunity to make her look "credible".


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Big E has "likeable face" written all over him. Can't wait till he gets to turn..


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Pre-taped Smackdown: The ONLY way that Kaitlyn will ever get ANY kind of reaction.


By the size of that pop, you would think Stone Cold just came out.:cool


----------



## xDRZx (Sep 22, 2005)

wrestle_champion said:


> Miz TV on SD always results in piped in cheers, boos, and laugh track laughs. :lol


Those were not piped in laughs. I was there!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought that segment was pretty good. Until of course, the charisma vacuum known as Kaitlyn showed up.

By the way, have I mentioned that I think her mic skills are fucking atrocious? No? Well, yeah, there ya go. Her mic skills are fucking atrocious.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

E should try telling AJ to calm down once in a while.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Holy fuck. I just got 3 mountain dew commercials in a row. wtf.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Summer Rae is so stiff and imagine Eva Marie was worse than that :lol


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

SUMMER RAE :cena5


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Isn't Kofi out injured?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Telling you guys. Dat Vickie/ADR swerve is coming


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Wish they wouldn't make every heel afraid of getting hurt or wrestle period.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Isn't Kofi out injured?


Came back, when was it, on Raw? Recently anyway...


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

He came back on Raw with the neon sign on his crotch.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lol Johnny Curtis is going to need hip replacement surgery with all that thrusting he does


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Thought Smackdown was decent this week, RVD/Orton was a good opener, also enjoyed Bryan/Barrett and Christian/Del Rio. I thought the Wyatt and Lesnar promos were good as well.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bryan looks, dare I say it ...attractive with that beard. Oh god, I've succumb to the beard *shudder*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GOAT time.

:yes


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

awkward camera shot on Barrett's crotch


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

2010 Wade Barrett :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ah yes, I've always preferred Barrett without a beard.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Barrett's model in WWE 13 has been updated, but his 2K14 model is already outdated.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how the "Daniel Bryan" chant is the only chant of the night where you can actually see the fans' mouths moving.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Barrett's model in WWE 13 has been updated, but his 2K14 model is already outdated.


 :lmao

In all seriousness, at least the 2010 Barrett wasn't a jobber so I guess that's one thing that I like about his new look.


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

Phantomdreamer said:


> You don't reward someone who has just come back from their 30 day suspension for drugs by giving them chances at the World Heavyweight title. We're talking about a joke character who has had like 2 matches on the main WWE programming. You don't stick someone with 0 build as a wrestler and give them world title shots, are you crazy?


Let me put it this way. Yes, I am crazy, but in a good way. And I agree that Ricardo needs to work his way back up after that suspension. But it can be done. It worked for Randy Orton, didn't it?

I respect your statement, but I'm still standing by mine.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Appearantly this crowd only paid to see Bryan.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dat eyeroll :lmao Sandow is clearly not impressed with Renee.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Sandow still a great character, and I am entirely entoxicated by the lovely Renee Young. I hope she's here to stay..


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

LMAO. Sandow's briefcase looks like a 10lbs chocolate bar


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm definitely looking forward to Kane vs Wyatt at Summerslam.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Holy Hell. That choke slam was SICK


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

How is Bray Wyatt in the ring? He kills it at promos


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn... what a promo...


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Wyatt promo :mark: :mark: :mark:

Please, please, pleeasseeeeeeee don't mess up Bray Wyatt WWE.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Damn that was creepy promo.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm definitely looking forward to Kane vs Wyatt at Summerslam.


same


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Why the hell do they keep playing the same commercials more than once in the same commercial break?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Wyatt promo :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Please, please, pleeasseeeeeeee don't mess up Bray Wyatt WWE.


Wyatt can't be messed up. He's too good for that.

:wyatt


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I hope Brock wins


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"I'm already dead!"


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

so why are they giving this Christian/Del Rio match away for free before their match at Summerslam less than 2 weeks away?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Lesnar is definitely winning.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> Wyatt can't be messed up. He's too good for that.
> 
> :wyatt


I have no faith in the WWE. Come back in 10 years and we'll see.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Please explain to me how a huge gorilla with two brain cells to rub together -- on a good day -- who sweats like he's standing under a sprinkler can be so hot.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

That Brock interview was actually awesome. The dig at Punk's MMA background was unexpected :brock

And I'm gonna try my hardest next Sunday to mark out for Christian. I'll be so damn bummed if he comes out to crickets.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> so why are they giving this Christian/Del Rio match away for free before their match at Summerslam less than 2 weeks away?


Ain't nobody buying Summerslam just to see them wrestle anyhow.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Have watched most of the show now. RVD vs Orton was a pretty good match although not as good as their matches from Armageddon and early 04 Raw.

Also watched Brock's promo package. EPIC is all I can say. I give 150% credit to Brock for any interest I have in this feud. He better win this.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Lesnar is definitely winning.


I dunno dude. If Punk loses after THAT promo from Lesnar, then he proves Lesnar correct and Punk's credibility goes straight into the toilet. After that Lesnar promo, I think it's sealed that Punk is wining at Summerslam.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> I have no faith in the WWE. Come back in 10 years and we'll see.


I don't have too much faith on them as well but I think they're not messing up Bray Wyatt.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

THANOS said:


> I dunno dude. If Punk loses after THAT promo from Lesnar, then he proves Lesnar correct and Punk's credibility goes straight into the toilet. After that Lesnar promo, I think it's sealed that Punk is wining at Summerslam.




With Lesnar being set to either face Taker or Rock at WM he NEEDS to over punk. If he wasn't id be all for punk winning , but you need logic. Lesnar won't look like a threat at all if he can't beat punk (the guy who couldn't beat both Rock or Taker)


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

xdoomsayerx said:


> With Lesnar being set to either face Taker or Rock at WM he NEEDS to over punk. If he wasn't id be all for punk winning , but you need logic. Lesnar won't look like a threat at all if he can't beat punk (the guy who couldn't beat both Rock or Taker)


But what good does it do for long-term storytelling to make Punk the guy who can't beat Taker, Rock, AND Lesnar?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

xdoomsayerx said:


> With Lesnar being set to either face Taker or Rock at WM he NEEDS to over punk. If he wasn't id be all for punk winning , but you need logic. Lesnar won't look like a threat at all if he can't beat punk (the guy who couldn't beat both Rock or Taker)


I've said it before, there are ways to put Punk over Lesnar, without Lesnar looking weak. It's all in how the match is booked. If it's booked a similar way to the Henry/Punk matches only x 10 then it can be done convincingly. If Punk simply sneaks a GTS out of nowhere then it is possible for him to get a win, but he can't do a super-cena type comeback finish. No one will buy that.

I think it is also important for Lesnar to destroy Punk post-match and have him stretchered out of the ring.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Asenath said:


> But what good does it do for long-term storytelling to make Punk the guy who can't beat Taker, Rock, AND Lesnar?


Precisely, which is exactly why I think Punk is winning. Lesnar just won his last feud against HHH, and another win over Punk does nothing for Lesnar, but a win over Lesnar does EVERYTHING for Punk, and instantly repairs all lost credibility from his past few feuds.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

still say Lesnar/Punk will end up 1-1


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lesnar has already been booked terribly and has lost WAY too many matches. If he loses yet again, it'll be hard to take him seriously going forward in matches against the likes of Taker, Rock, etc. I think he's 2-2 in his current run. I honestly don't care who wins and loses, but if he loses to go 2-3, it'll be hard to take him seriously going up against Taker or Rock at WM. I wouldn't be surprised if either guy won.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I mean, I guess Lesnar can take out Punk after the match. We'll see though. I still will lean towards Lesnar in this one. I know he'll be willing to put punk over. I know it'll be a great match that's for sure.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

JBL :lmao "used Del Rio as a meal ticket his whole damn life" I love JBL, honestly I do.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Would I be the only one willing for this match to end in a draw - both guys bleeding and injured and someone comes down the ramp to call for the bell? I think that would be interesting from a storytelling perspective.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Lesnar has already been booked terribly and has lost WAY too many matches. If he loses yet again, it'll be hard to take him seriously going forward in matches against the likes of Taker, Rock, etc. I think he's 2-2 in his current run. I honestly don't care who wins and loses, but if he loses to go 2-3, it'll be hard to take him seriously going up against Taker or Rock at WM.


I agree he should have beat Cena in his first match back fpalm, and then Cena should have beat him at Mania instead of facing Rock, whilst Punk main-evented vs. Rock at Mania. And I think Brock should have only faced HHH once at last years Summerslam and after beating him ended the feud. 

I can't, however, with the way WWE has booked Lesnar to this point, see him beating Punk at Summerslam. WWE clearly see him as a huge draw, but it seems they don't think his drawing ability takes much of a hit with loses, or they wouldn't have had him lose twice so far. Lesnar will always be massively credible, and all it takes is promos like the one on Smackdown tonight to instantly make him insanely credible once again.

He can easily afford another loss to Punk if this is their only program together (which I believe it's not, in which case Lesnar will win at SS and Punk will win at Mania), because Punk, the full-timer, needs the credibility boost much more than Lesnar, the part-timer, does.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lesnar needs this win more than Punk. I'm sorry but if Lesnar loses his third match to someone way smaller than him then it's hard to take him seriously when he comes up against someone like Taker or any big potential opponent. CM Punk has lost to big stars like Rock, Cena, HHH and Taker so one more loss (which needs to be a brave, underdog performance) shouldn't hurt him at all. Yes I know that wrestling is scripted and that size doesn't matter but when you look at someone like Lesnar, surely you can't damage him even more by making him lose his 3rd match already? It'll mean he will have lost more times than he was won.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Brock Lesnar Guy!!!!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> Lesnar needs this win more than Punk. I'm sorry but if Lesnar loses his third match to someone way smaller than him then it's hard to take him seriously when he comes up against someone like Taker or any big potential opponent. CM Punk has lost to big stars like Rock, Cena, HHH and Taker so one more loss (which needs to be a brave, underdog performance) shouldn't hurt him at all. Yes I know that wrestling is scripted and that size doesn't matter but when you look at someone like Lesnar, surely you can't damage him even more by making him lose his 3rd match already? It'll mean he will have lost more times than he was won.


It doesn't matter what Brock Lesnar needs, because Brock Lesnar is on the card about 4 times a year. CM Punk's credibility needs to be cultivated, because he's a long time, year round talent.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

That match was fucking FANTASTIC and Del Rio didn't even hit his german suplex or running enziguri. I hope they get 20 mins. at SummerSlam. Once again ADR has one of the best matches of the week.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That Wyatt promo was awesome. Along with Sandow/Rhodes, this feud is making the mid-card build for SS strong. The fact they have two great mid-card feuds going on actually baffles me.

Gave my thoughts on the Lesnar promo video in another thread. Basically, I loved the material, didn't think it was delivered that well (not that it was bad, just not good), but overall it was a good one. 

Orton/RVD was great and Christian/Del Rio was even better. Said it earlier, but I could get used to SD having two great matches weekly like they've had the past couple of weeks.

Edit: As far as who needs to win between Punk and Brock, neither of them can really afford to lose, but it really depends on what they're doing with them at Mania. If they're facing each other, Brock should win. If Brock's facing Taker and Punk's not main eventing, Brock should win. If Punk is main eventing and Brock isn't facing Taker (or Punk), Punk should win. If Punk isn't main eventing/facing Brock and Brock isn't facing Taker (or Punk), but facing Rock, Brock should win. If Punk isn't main eventing and Brock isn't facing Taker, Punk, or Rock, Punk should win since it'd come down to who's full-time.

That's how I view it. Whoever is losing has to look good. With Punk it'd be easy to have him play the ultimate underdog face, have him beaten to a pulp but still fighting until the ref has to stop the match. With Brock it'd be much trickier... they'd need to have Punk win by outside/dirty means to make Brock still look good even in defeat.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Del Rio is freaking great in the ring. His match with Christian was great. Too bad his character isn't over with the crowd because he has talent. And taking Ricardo away from him is not gonna help him at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THANOS said:


> I agree he should have beat Cena in his first match back fpalm, and then Cena should have beat him at Mania instead of facing Rock, whilst Punk main-evented vs. Rock at Mania. And I think Brock should have only faced HHH once at last years Summerslam and after beating him ended the feud.
> 
> I can't, however, with the way WWE has booked Lesnar to this point, see him beating Punk at Summerslam. WWE clearly see him as a huge draw, but it seems they don't think his drawing ability takes much of a hit with loses, or they wouldn't have had him lose twice so far. Lesnar will always be massively credible, and all it takes is promos like the one on Smackdown tonight to instantly make him insanely credible once again.
> 
> He can easily afford another loss to Punk if this is their only program together (which I believe it's not, in which case Lesnar will win at SS and Punk will win at Mania), because Punk, the full-timer, needs the credibility boost much more than Lesnar, the part-timer, does.



I agree with your first paragraph on WM 29. That is absolutely what they should have done. Pretty much everyone knew it, too. The booking they went with at WM 29 is now beginning to bite them in the ass alittle bit. Because Brock and Punk both need wins now.

I agree that Brock has his size going for him and in that sense he can always be seen as a threat. I agree with that to a certain degree. But now if he loses at SummerSlam (no matter the opponent) he drops to 2-3. I'm far from one who gets caught up in wins and losses for wrestlers. But the Lesnar case is a special case. He's a monster, both in stature and the fact that he was in the UFC. Him losing to all of these guys so quickly is outrageous. The younger fans (who are the bread and butter of the company), all of which go by who "wins" and who "looses" the most. After another loss, I don't know if they continue to see Brock as a legit threat, especially to guys like Rock and Taker, and Taker's streak at WM, should they have a match at that event. And by "legit threat," I mean as far as a guy who actually wins matches, not just fucks guys up and then looses.

This is why they should have went with what you described for WM 29. Now, they're kind of between a rock and a hard place with these two guys. I honestly don't know who wins, and I wouldn't be surprised if either guy wins, because both need it. So, I don't have a problem with either guy winning.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

pretty good match with Christian vs Del Rio


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Just watched Barrett/Bryan... that was a damn good 4 minute match. Barrett was pretty intense during it and him trying to shave Bryan's beard off during it had me :lmao *** for that one.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Didn't catch the whole show, BUT WHY! SOMEBODY TELL ME WHY! Why did we get a Alberto vs Christian match???? Isn't it a Summerslam's match????????????????? the fuck


----------



## xDRZx (Sep 22, 2005)

Wyatt's promo freaked the hell out of my niece when it happened. 

On another thought, It's sucks Rockford doesn't get a mention when they tape SD here. Guess we're only good enough to give Vince $$$


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The NXT Bray Wyatt is different than the WWE version. I'm fearing that Bray is going to end up the third brother (to Kane and Undertaker) the way Bray is talking/being booked. The promo to Kane tonight was a lot different in delivery as well - more Dark Knight Joker like. NXT Bray was filled with more rage but more of a preacher/huckster, WWE Bray is crazy cult leader.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm starting to see why RVD got so over in his career. Never really watched him back in his prime, caught little of his initial WWE run, and thought he just seemed like a lazy, overrated bum in TNA, but yeah, he's putting on great matches in his current run. And Orton gets way too much hate. If these two guys had some material to work with, I could see a good feud. They have great chemistry.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFRmSNhFXV8

Backstage Fallout: Dolph Ziggler/Kaitlyn & AJ Lee/Langston


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Great SmackdDown!rvd/orton,christian/del rio were awesome!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

screw the del rio haters
christian/del rio was the best smackdown match of the year

id liked to see sandow wrestle a match as good as that
he cant tho since hes not as good as del rio or christian and since he cant wrestle lol


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Lesnar has already been booked terribly and has lost WAY too many matches. If he loses yet again, it'll be hard to take him seriously going forward in matches against the likes of Taker, Rock, etc. I think he's 2-2 in his current run. I honestly don't care who wins and loses, but if he loses to go 2-3, it'll be hard to take him seriously going up against Taker or Rock at WM. I wouldn't be surprised if either guy won.


He should have never fucking lost to Cena at Extreme Rules.

Think about: a 3-1 Brock Lesnar who has avenged his lone loss since returning coming into this match would be more intimidating and terrifying than it is now, so that if Punk somehow pulls off the win, it can be credited as an even greater underdog babyface win.

But wait, *THOSE* wins are only reserved for.... 









wait for it...









yep, you guessed it... 








:cena2


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Christian/Del Rio is almost up there with Taker/Shield, Punk/Cena in terms of tv matches of the year.

RVD/Orton, Fan-Dang-Go/Kofi were super fun too.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Flawless Victory said:


> That match was fucking FANTASTIC and Del Rio didn't even hit his german suplex or running enziguri. I hope they get 20 mins. at SummerSlam. Once again ADR has one of the best matches of the week.


Exactly.

Very good SD, definitely best wrestling show of the week. Also with a well made Lesnar video.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

WWE is killing it in terms of in-ring product at the moment. Just brilliant.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The NXT Bray Wyatt is different than the WWE version. I'm fearing that Bray is going to end up the third brother (to Kane and Undertaker) the way Bray is talking/being booked. The promo to Kane tonight was a lot different in delivery as well - more Dark Knight Joker like. NXT Bray was filled with more rage but more of a preacher/huckster, WWE Bray is crazy cult leader.


Yeah, I'm noticing this too. He's still retaining elements of his crazy, laid-back Southern man preacher from NXT, but with more added darkness and evil (the lights going out, the sheep mask etc). I personally think WWE are doing a hell of a job with the character. Only baffling thing is that they haven't let Bray wrestle a match yet, and just wasted Harper and Rowan on nonsense matches with Tons Of Funk.

I loved the Smackdown promo, cannot wait for the Summerslam match.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> screw the del rio haters
> christian/del rio was the best smackdown match of the year
> 
> id liked to see sandow wrestle a match as good as that
> he cant tho since hes not as good as del rio or christian and since he cant wrestle lol


ADR has been KILLING it on Smackdown ALL year. From his LMS match with big show. His matches with Ziggler. His two matches with Swagger allot of other matches in between and now this Christian match. He's the King of Smackdown.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

"No doubt Mr Sandow that was embarrassing."

"SILENCE."

Always cracks me up when Sandow says that.:lmao.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> -- Friday's WWE Smackdown was essentially even with last week's show in Social Media Activity.
> 
> Smackdown scored 76,177, according to Trendrr.TV, compared to 77,716 last week. It moved Smackdown down one slot to #2 on cable TV, trailing Tigers vs. Yankees MLB baseball.
> 
> Through 32 weeks this year, Smackdown has averaged 71,406 in social activity, placing this week's show slightly above-average.


via PWTorch


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Flawless Victory said:


> That match was fucking FANTASTIC and Del Rio didn't even hit his german suplex or running enziguri. I hope they get 20 mins. at SummerSlam. Once again ADR has one of the best matches of the week.


I told you.  although Christian was very much equally responsible for the awesomeness.  


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn I loved Christian vs. Del Rio, i believe this is their best match to date, and I had it as the Ladder match for a while. :mark:

No fucking way they give their Summerslam match anywhere near enough time


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It seems obvious now...

3MB...they are finished. They're done. Just put them out of their misery ferchrissakes.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

As good and lengthy as that match was with Christian and Del Rio, I love how they managed to make it feel like a preview and still leave with a lot to be desired.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

natey2k4 said:


> I told you.  although Christian was very much equally responsible for the awesomeness.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh most definitely Christian gets props. I'm just saying ADR has just been fucking ON since late December. Just god damn amazing. You're right. That match did feel like a teaser. Del Rio didn't hit his German, enziguri or inverted suplex and the match was STILL awesome. I really...REALLY hope they get a good amount of time at SummerSlam. I remember Del Rio/Swagger having 10mins at mania and the match was ok. Then the next week on smackdown they KILLED it in a 17min match. I hope we didn't get a lengthy match on smackdown because wwe is going to have their match at SummerSlam be short. Add a gimmick and give them 20mins.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

anyone else sick of jbl saying "there's no wasted movement" when he talks of Randy Orton? i'm already prepared for the predictable replies of "what do you expect him to say?" and "he's just putting him over", but what do you call all that thrashing around when he's getting ready to hit the rko? it's nothing but wasted movement, lol.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Flawless Victory said:


> ADR has been KILLING it on Smackdown ALL year. From his LMS match with big show. His matches with Ziggler. His two matches with Swagger allot of other matches in between and now this Christian match. He's the King of Smackdown.


Definitely .


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> As good and lengthy as that match was with Christian and Del Rio, I love how they managed to make it feel like a preview and still leave with a lot to be desired.


or better still they give a DQ/Count Out win for either men in 2 mins. 

they used to shaft ecw title matches like this


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

AJ-Styles said:


> or better still they give a DQ/Count Out win for either men in 2 mins.
> 
> they used to shaft ecw title matches like this


Would not be surprised one bit if that happens, it's practically booked like the ECW Title was anyway what with all the curtain-jerking PPV matches and Wrestlemania squash match and the like. Heck, Smackdown is on Syfy now too like ECW was.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Barrett acting as a stand in again because obviously Bryan can't face Cena.

Edit: Just saw the match, Barrett looks like a greaser now lol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

THANOS said:


> I dunno dude. If Punk loses after THAT promo from Lesnar, then he proves Lesnar correct and Punk's credibility goes straight into the toilet. After that Lesnar promo, I think it's sealed that Punk is wining at Summerslam.


I doubt that...seriously.


You forget that this fued is not really between Punk and BROCK....It's between Punk and HEYMAN.

If(when?) Punk Loses, the fued with him and Heyman will continue. 

That's one thing some here are not realizing....

I think Brock beats Punk like a drum....and wins in the end but post-match, Punk manages to find Heyman and go after him in the back, prompting both Brock and Axel(remember him?) to help....

This fued is Punk/Heyman and it's far from over.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Very good show, both Orton vs RVD and Christian vs ADR were great matches.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Very good SD this week:

* 2 really good tv matches with RVD/Orton and Christian/Del Rio. RVD has been putting in work since coming back and it shows. He's clearly motivated and he and Orton have great chemistry. Would love to see a feud between them.

* Really great Bray Wyatt promo that has given me even more interest in the feud with Kane.

* Lesnar promo package was great. Lesnar's promo was really good and felt really realistic, exactly what it needed to be.

* Very good Miz TV segment with AJ killing it on the mic as per usual.

* Nice little tease of a cash in for Sandow with Cody stopping him. Nice little preview of Summerslam.

* Sandow's new briefcase is amazing :mark:. And his interruption of Renee Young was hilarious :lmao. Oh Renee <3.


----------

